# Leica Q (Sony RX1 competiton)



## Solarflare (Jun 2, 2015)

Official Leica invitiation for the Fixed Lens Camera announcement. Mirrorless Rumors

1) It looks like a Leica monochrome but is smaller.
2) has a  28mm summilux 1.7  fixed lens.
3) full frame sensor (no info on Megapixel number yet)
4) has image stabilization.
5) Evf

That doesnt sound bad at all. I'm definitely curious.

P.s.: Oh and sorry, but I have no clue in which subforum this belongs. There is apparently no subforum for compact cameras ?


----------

